# Barraud & Lund, It's Here!



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

So I bid for and won a Barraud & Lund pocket watch on t'bay and it

duly arrived this morning on the doormat with a thud.

I opened the bubble wrapped package to find the following.




























A very dirty and dinged case but doesn't look too bad really. There are some

marks on the inside of the case back as follows.

0.800 PAM

228735

A sleeved hand holding a arrow

Anyone know what the marks mean??

I popped open the back to have a nosy at the movement which seemed

reasonably clean and I could see the hair spring and fusee were intact.



















The movement is engraved as follows.

Barraud&Lund,Cornhill,LONDON,,

38857

Any idea's what this hole on the side of the case is for???










So there it is in all it's battered/dirty glory. Must also note the hands of which

one is broken the other is obviously incorrect as the tip is stuck under the

case edge and the second hand is missing. I would also appreciate if

anyone knows what size key is required for winding?

Any other info regarding the age would be super duper.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Rob, I would first pour yourself a large Brandy and have a good drink, then put on some calming classical music........... then when feeling brave read the next paragraph..........

The movement is actually not too bad and appears to be of a very high grade, it sadly does not match the Silver case due to a number of reasons, 1, The 38857 stamped on the movement is not stamped on the case, 2, You can't see the minute track on the dial due to it being too large for the case aperature, thats why the minute hand is stuck and trapped and 3, the slot next to the winder is for pushing a lever in to adjust the time by means of the now missing winder, and your watch sets the time by means of the middle square and is wound by means of the other square, not the winder, which appears to be blocked off.

Also the balance wheel is usually of a split bi-metallic type with outer gold weights and timing screws on this type of high end movement, not a plain gold thin rimmed balance, which points to it being "played with" at some other point in it's life............

Hope you didn't pay too much for it and your still breathing?? On the plus side it's a good watch to practice repairs on and will help you look out for the finer details on other watches. The Fleur De Lys hands on yours would usually be gold and are uncommon and a nice touch and would be original to the watch and in keeping with a high end and expensive and prestigeous watch when it was new............... Hope that helps............. better have another Brandy i reckon.........


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I am still breathing, thanks for the info. I didn't pay very much for it so

I am happy. So the case is silver, that's a plus. The movement is high

quality, that's a plus too.

I will have a tinker with the movement and see if I can get it wound

and see what happens.

By the way, when looking at the movement from the back which way

do you turn to wind? Any idea of age??

Cheers


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

You wind it anti-clockwise as it's a fusee............ the balance may be correct as seen one other like yours............, there should be a cap jewel which goes into the top of the balance, probably fell out when the screw came out.......... still nice piece to practice on, good luck 

It has some nice clear jewels, especially on the winder, if you google "liverpool window pocket watches" they have similar jewels, although different base movement


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> You wind it anti-clockwise as it's a fusee............ the balance may be correct as seen one other like yours............, there should be a cap jewel which goes into the top of the balance, probably fell out when the screw came out.......... still nice piece to practice on, good luck
> 
> It has some nice clear jewels, especially on the winder, if you google "liverpool window pocket watches" they have similar jewels, although different base movement


I am guessing finding another cap jewel to replace the missing one

would be near impossible?

I have done a bit of detective work on the case and believe it to be

Swiss silver due to what I think is a 'Coq de Bruyere' hallmark and

is 0.800 fineness, oh and cleaned the case up a bit aswell.














































I think the hand holding the arrow is a retailers mark but can't

find any reference online.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Yes it is silver.

0.800 means 80% silver (the other 20% would usually be copper.)


----------

